# China's Y-30 airlifter (C-130 knockoff?)



## CougarKing (17 Nov 2014)

First the C17, now the C-130?   



> *Avic Proposes C-130-Size Y-30 Airlifter*
> [aviationweek]
> - Nov 14, 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Nov 2014)

If the model is accurate and the plane is to be Hercules' size, then it looks more like a small knock-off version of the Airbus A400, rather than of a Herc.


----------



## MarkOttawa (17 Nov 2014)

Speaking of which:



> RAF Takes Delivery of First A400M Atlas
> http://www.defensenews.com/article/20141117/DEFREG01/311170014/RAF-Takes-Delivery-First-A400M-Atlas



This from Airbus shows why not a good fit for Canadian needs:
http://militaryaircraft-airbusds.com/Aircraft/A400M/A400MAbout.aspx






Mark
Ottawa


----------

